# B.Y.O.C. info?



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been a pedal junkie for many years now and have decided that it's time to venture into rolling my own. Have any of you tried the build your own clone kits and what have your experiences been?

Thanks for anything you can tell me.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've built quite a few pedals over the years, some have been really good and some have been so so. It's always fun, and if nothing else a great learning experience.


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you have a link for the kits?


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.buildyourownclone.com/

or

Canadian dealer:
http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have built the Tremolo pedal, it's a really nice pedal when done, as good as the boss. I have also done the Ross Compressor clone which again turned out to be a decent pedal better than my newer MXR.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I never used kits, either made my own printed circuit boards or used perf board and wired them that way.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I built the Triboost a while ago. It was quite a rewarding challenge and I got to work my creative side finishing the enclosure. Since that project, I really got in to soldering and have also done Monte Allums mods to four other pedals. I'm thinking about putting the new wah kit on my Christmas list:tongue: 

Much fun.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info, guys! I've taken the plunge and am currenly awaiting the arrival of a few kits. Should be a decent hobby if nothing else.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Have fun!! I think I'm gonna buy one very soon, I just can't decide between the Ultimate fuzz or the MKII Fuzz.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I was tempted to buy both, but thought it might be time to buy some pedals that weren't distortion/OD for a change. I did order the MKII clone and will report when I get it and plug it in (regardless of whether I have the skills to make it work or not :tongue: ).


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I just finished 2 kits last week... They sound great and they were a blast to put together.

I definitely prefer the Large Beaver (Big Muff Clone) over the Ultimate fuzz.

Two thumbs way up!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I was looking at the mighty mouse kit. Has anybody tried that one? A rat clone with a few mods.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*one down, three to go*

I finished the first kit - the ultimate fuzz pedal. Although I haven't had much time to test it other than to see if it worked and what the different transistors would sound like it seems pretty cool. It'll be interesting to see if I can get much use out of it as it's definitely much more of an old-school sound than say a big muff, but I did learn a lot in the process of putting it together. My soldering skills have improved immensely (albeit starting from a pretty low level) and I know how I could improve things for the next kit. 

As for the mighty mouse, I haven't tried the kit, but do have a modded Rat that is essentially the same as the kit and love it. If it wasn't for the fact that I have an original Rat II and a modded one I would have picked up that kit instead of the ultimate fuzz. 

I'd say go for it - it should be a fun build.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Got the mighty mouse for christmas.. so I anxiously put it together..
This pedal has lots of growl and thick distortion. I built to the vintage specs although with an easy mod you could have vintage and turbo at the select of a switch. Never tried a rat before but I had a Ibanez Fat Cat for awhile but this clone has way more tones in it than the fat cat did. The sym/assym switching is nice for changing from single coils to buckers.. This kit is worth the effort if anyone is interested in trying.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's my first build, Large Beaver. Sounds great!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

How does it sound compared to the real Muff ?? Nice looking paint job..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I did the BYOC wah (drop in kit) last night.

As this was my first attempt at populating and soldering a PCB, I'm quite happy about how smoothly it went.

I bought a nice 15 watt grounded soldering iron (up until now I've only used a Weller dual heat gun) and set up an illuminated magnifying glass on a retractable arm. 

Here's how it looks. I still have to test it out a bit later this morning.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I did the BYOC wah (drop in kit) last night.
> 
> As this was my first attempt at populating and soldering a PCB, I'm quite happy about how smoothly it went.
> 
> ...


Damn, that was fast.  Didn't you just pick it up from me.

Looks good. Are you diggin the TB?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Damn, that was fast.  Didn't you just pick it up from me.
> 
> Looks good. Are you diggin the TB?



Well it actually sat in the box for a few days before I got ambitious.


It's a bit early to really assess the results, but my impression is that when bypassed, my sound is cleaner than before. 

I can say that the process of building the kit was quite enjoyable. There was only one detail in the instructions that was missing and I had to make an assumption. Evidently my assumption was either correct or at least had no negative impact.

I may try a BYOC Keeley comp clone next (nice to have two Keeleys, but they're not cheap, LOL).


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well it actually sat in the box for a few days before I got ambitious.
> 
> 
> It's a bit early to really assess the results, but my impression is that when bypassed, my sound is cleaner than before.
> ...


True that 

I usually have them in stock, so no great rush.


----------



## mooch (Jan 5, 2007)

I've done 3 BYOC kits: ross comp, delay, and most recently the tremolo. They are all fantastic and I use them all in my set up. axe and you shall receive is a great distributor to deal with! I think I got all 3 kits through him.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

mooch said:


> I've done 3 BYOC kits: ross comp, delay, and most recently the tremolo. They are all fantastic and I use them all in my set up. axe and you shall receive is a great distributor to deal with! I think I got all 3 kits through him.


Thanks :rockon2: 

Glad you are digging them. They really sound amazing IMHO.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm interested in trying one of these out some day...:banana:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

ENDITOL said:


> I'm interested in trying one of these out some day...:banana:


They doth bring the rock aplenty :rockon2: :banana: :rockon2:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Got the mighty mouse for Xmas... thanks Scott. Assembled real easy and sounded great. I intially went with the vintage style .. 2- 1N914 diodes but I ended up adding a switch a small perf board and now can switch between vintage and turbo. It is a great sounding pedal, from silk to crunch. If you like modding your pedals check out BYOC mods forum. Some good ideas over there...


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Got the mighty mouse for Xmas... thanks Scott. Assembled real easy and sounded great. I intially went with the vintage style .. 2- 1N914 diodes but I ended up adding a switch a small perf board and now can switch between vintage and turbo. It is a great sounding pedal, from silk to crunch. If you like modding your pedals check out BYOC mods forum. Some good ideas over there...


You are most welcome! and Happy New year. I have been really impressed with all the pedals but man that Rat really rips it up. The Big Muff clone is also dead-on, triangle knob config Big Muff tone. I love this stuff


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That could be my next venture....


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

PaulS said:


> That could be my next venture....


Every one loves large Beaver None


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Man I'm gassing for one of these so bad. I just gotta pay off the stupid holiday bills first. I love building stuff like this and the tri-boost is just the pedal I need right now, plus I'll probably find another I don't need but want too. Any suggestions on a real good, dirty fuzz. Which one is the best for that.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Man I'm gassing for one of these so bad. I just gotta pay off the stupid holiday bills first. I love building stuff like this and the tri-boost is just the pedal I need right now, plus I'll probably find another I don't need but want too. Any suggestions on a real good, dirty fuzz. Which one is the best for that.


Really depends on what kind of sound you are looking for. the fuzzface, Tonebender and Big Muff clones are all really good dirty fuzzes in their own right, but they sound miles apart really.

If you wish, give me an idea of what are some of your fav. fuzz sounds (records, songs, guitarists etc.) and I will give it some thought and get back to you ASAP with a recommendation.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm no pedal expert(up untill the last year and half my only one was a wah and thats it for about 7 years) so I could be way off in my search but what comes to mind right away when I think of a fuzz would have to be Satisfaction-Stones, Spirit in the Sky- Norman Greenbaum and the first one I thought of is Revolution-Beatles. I'll think of more if ya want.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

There is a pretty good book called Electronics Projects for Musicians, its an older book but it has a bunch of cool pedals that you can build in it. you just have to get the parts yourself


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> I'm no pedal expert(up untill the last year and half my only one was a wah and thats it for about 7 years) so I could be way off in my search but what comes to mind right away when I think of a fuzz would have to be Satisfaction-Stones, Spirit in the Sky- Norman Greenbaum and the first one I thought of is Revolution-Beatles. I'll think of more if ya want.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


I totally flaked on this thread, sorry  It has been mental around here.

If you are looking for Beatles style fuzz like you describe, I would recommend building up a BYOC ToneBender Mk II. Great pedal that nails the older british fuzz sound nicely!

I usually have at least a few of them in stock. Just drop me an email.

Scott


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

sh333 said:


> I totally flaked on this thread, sorry  It has been mental around here.
> 
> If you are looking for Beatles style fuzz like you describe, I would recommend building up a BYOC ToneBender Mk II. Great pedal that nails the older british fuzz sound nicely!
> 
> ...


Haha I forgot about this too!!! Sounds good, I'll be dropping you an e-mail probably this week.

Jon


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Haha I forgot about this too!!! Sounds good, I'll be dropping you an e-mail probably this week.
> 
> Jon


Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

E-mail has been sent!!!!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> E-mail has been sent!!!!


Backatcha :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Backatcha :wave:


Didn't get anything!?!?! :confused-smiley-010  :confused-smiley-010


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Didn't get anything!?!?! :confused-smiley-010  :confused-smiley-010


Weird, I just re-sent the email. Please let me know if it doesn't show up in the next while. Maybe got caught in your spam folder?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Really weird. I get your newsletter no problem. Check your pm's.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Really weird. I get your newsletter no problem. Check your pm's.


Just replied via pm.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Just replied via pm.


Got that!! :rockon:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Alrighty!! Can't wait to get them!! I just gotta figure out what to piant them. I'm not very artistic. So they wont be pretty.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Alrighty!! Can't wait to get them!! I just gotta figure out what to piant them. I'm not very artistic. So they wont be pretty.


Cool, Artsy or not, def. send me pics of them after so I can post them in the Canadian Builder Gallery section.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

What's a good first build pedal? I was thinking Fuzz, those look pretty simple.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

ENDITOL said:


> What's a good first build pedal? I was thinking Fuzz, those look pretty simple.


:wave: 

Def. either of the fuzzes (Ultimate or Bender) or the Tremolo. Also, the 250+ is not bad.

Avoid the VB-2 as a first build


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Cool, Artsy or not, def. send me pics of them after so I can post them in the Canadian Builder Gallery section.


I'll be sure to do that. My girlfriend was giving me some ideas tonight. She's better at that stuff than me.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> I'll be sure to do that. My girlfriend was giving me some ideas tonight. She's better at that stuff than me.


Sounds like delegation is in order then


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Sounds like delegation is in order then



:tongue: Sure is!!! :tongue:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey sh333 i'm really interessed in the B.Y.O.C. kit and I'm looking for a fuzz. What is the best kit for the Jimi Hendrix's sound ? Did the Ultimate Fuzz make the job ?

Thanks!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey sh333 i'm really interessed in the B.Y.O.C. kit and I'm looking for a fuzz. What is the best kit for the Jimi Hendrix's sound ? Did the Ultimate Fuzz make the job ?
> 
> Thanks!


Yep, the fuzzface was def. a staple of Hendrix's sound and the BYOC kit is a really sweet sounding fuzzface. Probably the best choice. also, the Octavefuzz is a bang on replica of the Octavia that Hendrix used alot in Later years for the flutey octave fuzz stuff that is so nice (with the Guitar volume down a ways) and the wall of fuzz swell chaos as well with the guitar vol. maxed out. If you could afford it, the pair would be perfect to nail pretty much all Hendrix dirt sounds.


----------

